# transmission



## TLEET (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a 2008 white moel series 600. I am looking at replacing the transmission for the 2nd time now. Can anyone give me any information on any modifications they have done to strengthen the frame where transmission bolts on. seems like this should be set in sme sort of rubber blocks or flexing. this time frame is cracked where transmission bolts to right side of fram. Always the right side of the frame that cracks. My dad has the same tractor, same problem. HELP


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

i don't see a model 600 listed. 
Can you post the tractor's model/serial #s ?
(i.e.14Aq-xxx-xxx)


----------

